# Gevoelig weer ?



## ThomasK

Ik had weer een inval (of was het een aanval ?): we gebruiken vaak weertermen om over gevoelens te spreken... 

_Een storm van protest/ verontwaardiging steekt op_
_Een hoestbui_
_Een vlaag van woede_
_Er waait een nieuwe wind_
_Een golf van migranten_
_Het regent bezwaren_
Ze schieten (...) als paddenstoelen uit de grond

Vermoedelijk zijn er nog...


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Ik houd van beelrijke uitdrukkingen . Ik ervan nota nemen .


----------



## ThomasK

Hoi, Yael, hartelijk welkom. Geen inspiratie vanuit jouw moedertaal? 

 (Ik wijs nog even op 'beeld-rijke' en 'ik zal er nota van nemen' [futurum: _zullen, ik zal_])


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Dank well voor de correctie,ik zal er herinneren .Wat u denkt
van :
Il pleut des cordes.Un temps de chien .Trempé jusqu'au os.
Un brouillard à couper au couteau ....
Moet ik vertallen ?


----------



## ThomasK

Dank voor de hints! Eén probleempje: je gebruikt de woorden *regen, mist, weer en nat* hier niet als metaforen, wel de 'begeleidende' woorden.  

Wij gebruiken wel _*mist spuiten*_, wanneer we bedoelen dat mensen hun ware bedoelingen proberen te verbergen, enz., maar dat gaat niet echt over gevoelens. _De mist in gaan_ kan ook voor fouten, maar dat zijn weer geen gevoelens. Begrijp je ? 




> *Dank u welX/ dankuwel* voor de correctie, ik zal het onthouden [_retenir_] herinneren .Wat *denkt u* [inversie] van : (...)
> Moet ik vertalXen ?


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Ja,ik begreip het .Dan misschien :
"Le vent mauvais","il me fait froid dand le dos","c'est un rayon de soleil", dans ses vertes annés", "tempéter"....
 Is dat beter?


----------



## Timidinho

Ik voel de bui al hangen


----------



## ThomasK

Juist. Ik vraag mij of we nog meer weertermen hebben: _bui, vlaag, storm, golf,_ ..., hebben we nu al. Eventueel : _ondersneeuwen -_ maar verwijst dat ooit naar gevoelens ???  _Hagel_ heeft geen gevoelsconnotatie, denk ik. 

Ik zie voorlopig geen andere weertermen met metaforische betekenis...


----------



## Sauv

Mist spuiten? Is dat misschien een Vlaamse uitdrukking? Ik heb er in ieder geval nog nooit van gehoord.

Zou ''in een goede / slechte bui zijn'' verwijzen naar het weer?


----------



## Lopes

Sauv said:


> Mist spuiten? Is dat misschien een Vlaamse uitdrukking? Ik heb er in ieder geval nog nooit van gehoord.
> 
> Zou ''in een goede / slechte bui zijn'' verwijzen naar het weer?



Kan, maar van een 'goede bui' heb ik Erwin Krol nog nooit horen praten, die bestaan denk ik niet.


----------



## Timidinho

Ik heb weleens van goede bui gehoord.


----------



## Lopes

Een goed zomerbuitje?


----------



## papeheimers

ThomasK said:


> Ik had weer een inval (of was het een aanval ?): we gebruiken vaak weertermen om over gevoelens te spreken...
> 
> _Een storm van protest/ verontwaardiging steekt op_
> _Een hoestbui_
> _Een vlaag van woede_
> _Er waait een nieuwe wind_
> _Een golf van migranten_
> _Het regent bezwaren_
> Ze schieten (...) als paddenstoelen uit de grond
> 
> Vermoedelijk zijn er nog...


 
Normaal gesproken zeggen we volgens mij dat je een in_geving_ krijgt i.p.v. een in_val_ (de politie staat niet midden in de nacht bij je bed) of een aanval (hoop ik ook niet voor je). Tenzij dat bij de Zuiderburen anders is, dan heb ik niets gezegd.

Ik vraag me nog wel af op welke manier zouden "een hoestbui," "een golf van migranten" en "ze schieten als paddestoelen uit de grond" dan te maken hebben met gevoelens? 

Eigenlijk lijkt dat enkel terug te komen bij "een vlaag van woede" of "een storm van protest" of zoals iemand anders ook zei; "Ik zie de bui al hangen."  Wat dan lijkt me wel weer kan: "Het zonnetje in huis zijn."


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, even erbij stilgestaan: 'inval' vind ik echter toch op enclyclo.nl als betekenis #4, al zal 'ingeving' bij jullie wel couranter zijn. Een woede-aanval vind ik alvast onmiddellijk - en in feite bedoel ik zoiets: het komt van buitenaf en het is... niet leuk. 

Je hebt wel gelijk waar je schrijft dat het in die gevallen niet om gevoelens gaat. Daaraan had ik eerst gedacht, maar inderdaad, heel snel verviel ik (!) in of ging ik over op gewoon metaforisch gebruik van 'weerwoorden'. In die rij zijn er toch nog wel waar het over gevoelsmatige zaken gaat. Toch ?


----------



## papeheimers

Ik zie het inderdaad staan op encyclo.nl. Maar misschien dat het inderdaad een verschil is. Hier zullen mensen het vast en zeker ook gebruiken, alleen is ingeving bij ons inderdaad gebruikelijker of zoals jij het zei couranter ;-) (nog een verschilletje)

Ja, sommigen die je in het rijtje noemde, daar zie ik inderdaad ook wel enige mate van gevoelszaken bij, alleen als ik een "hoestbui" heb of er "schiet iets als paddestoelen uit de grond", dan voel ik daar niet zo heel veel bij ;-) 

Het is inderdaad ook best moeilijk om enkel die uitdrukkingen met weertermen te vinden die echt alleen raken aan gevoelszaken.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben het volkomen eens, hoor, maar ik was in eerste instantie - zoals gezegd - gefascineerd door de combinatie van weer met niet-weer-termen... Nu, die schietende paddestoelen verwijzen helemaal niet naar weer, bedenk ik plots. Sjonge, vergissing !


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

ThomasK said:


> Ik ben het volkomen eens, hoor, maar ik was in eerste instantie - zoals gezegd - gefascineerd door de combinatie van weer met niet-weer-termen... Nu, die schietende paddestoelen verwijzen helemaal niet naar weer, bedenk ik plots. Sjonge, vergissing !


Paddenstoelen schieten toch uit de grond door een bepaald weertype?


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, maar ik wilde een weerterm in de uitdrukking - en dus ging ik zelf te ver. Het zou moeten gaan om buien, regen, storm, bliksemen, donderen, enz. Ik heb wel het gevoel dat wij die laatste twee in gevoelsmatige contexten gebruiken, maar niet in samenstellingen bijvoorbeeld. Juist ? Een woedestorm ??? (_Fulmineren_ bv. verwijst ook naar de bliksem, denk ik, maar is geen samenstelling)


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

"Daar komt gedonder van." 
"Dat dondert niet."


----------



## ThomasK

Perfect, maar geen samenstellingen, helaas !


----------



## papeheimers

ThomasK said:


> Juist, maar ik wilde een weerterm in de uitdrukking - en dus ging ik zelf te ver. Het zou moeten gaan om buien, regen, storm, bliksemen, donderen, enz. Ik heb wel het gevoel dat wij die laatste twee in gevoelsmatige contexten gebruiken, maar niet in samenstellingen bijvoorbeeld. Juist ? Een woedestorm ??? (_Fulmineren_ bv. verwijst ook naar de bliksem, denk ik, maar is geen samenstelling)


 
hmm, lastig...misschien

een huilbui of 
snert weer (hoewel dit meer een samenstelling is van eten en weer).


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, niet mis: zeker niet de huilbui. Snertweer echter blijft weer, niet iets nieuws (een stemming bv.). Niet ?


----------

